# Code requirements for exterior exit stairs?



## tallguydirk (Oct 23, 2019)

The stairs you see in this photo came with the house when I purchased it ~7 years ago.  We recently added a new patio and would like to build new stairs but I want to make sure we comply with all Virginia code requirements.  


Can I build the new steps copying the design of the old ones or do I need to add a landing at the door level?  If a landing is required what are the minimum dimensions?
Do the steps need to be permanently affixed to the building or to the patio or can they just rest on top of it (like the old steps did)?
Are there any other code requirements I should be aware of?  







Thanks!


----------



## cda (Oct 23, 2019)

Not into stairs others can answer 

Suggest install concrete stair

You should be able to get the stair slabs 

To me a little more safer, and last longer


----------



## cda (Oct 23, 2019)

http://www.centurygrp.com/Products/Concrete-Steps


https://www.homedepot.com/p/48-in-x-12-in-x-2-in-Limestone-Stair-Tread-38450412/100350690



https://carrollsbuildingmaterials.com/building-materials/concrete-stair-treads/


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 23, 2019)

I don't know the Virginia code but it is based on the IRC which requires a landing if there are 3 or more risers.So if you can get it down to 2 risers that are the max .height for Virginia (7-3/4"?) you won't need a landing on the top of the stairs. No handrail needed if less than 4 risers. No guard required if less than 30" high. Should be attached to house.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 23, 2019)

There are people on this site from Virginia so if there is something different I sure they will post it

2018 IRC
R311.3.2 Floor elevations at other exterior doors.
Doors other than the required egress door shall be provided with landings or floors not more than 73/4 inches (196 mm) below the top of the threshold.
Exception: A top landing is not required where a stairway of not more than two risers is located on the exterior side of the door, provided that the door does not swing over the stairway.

You have 3 risers so you will need a landing

R311.5 Landing, deck, balcony and stair construction and attachment.
Exterior landings, decks, balconies, stairs and similar facilities shall be positively anchored to the primary structure to resist both vertical and lateral forces or shall be designed to be self-supporting. Attachment shall not be accomplished by use of toenails or nails subject to withdrawal.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 23, 2019)

This wasn't flagged by a home inspector (did you use one?) when you bought the house? Code or no code it is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 23, 2019)

Virginia is under the 2015 code, and allows 8 1/4" risers.  Mtlogcabin's references are good for the 2015 code.

https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/VRC2015P2/chapter-3-building-planning#VRC2015P2_Pt03_Ch03_SecR311

You could have a landing no more than 8 1/4" below the door, then 2 risers to grade.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Oct 23, 2019)

Best to ask your Building Official.   Assuming the stair configuration was legal at the time it was constructed and given final approval, then the Building Official will likely allow the stairs to be rebuilt in the same configuration.   

FYI:  Oregon allows 3 risers without a top landing at doors other than the required egress door, provided the door does not swing over the stairs.  (2017 ORSC, R311.3.2, exception)


----------



## e hilton (Oct 23, 2019)

Dirk ... where in va are you?   You might have a difficult time attaching the steps to the house, but in that case i would think yo7 would want to securely anchor them to the ground so they dont get bumped out of position.  Even if no handrail is required, you should add a rail to one side, as you get older its nice to have something for reference.


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2019)

tallguydirk said:


> The stairs you see in this photo came with the house when I purchased it ~7 years ago.  We recently added a new patio and would like to build new stairs but I want to make sure we comply with all Virginia code requirements.
> 
> 
> Can I build the new steps copying the design of the old ones or do I need to add a landing at the door level?  If a landing is required what are the minimum dimensions?
> ...





I take it these are cut correctly, just install::::



https://www.lowes.com/pl/Deck-stair...-Decking-porches-Building-supplies/4294402489


----------

